
Let Go of Your Expectations and Succeed - thebigtee8800
https://medium.com/@torty.emmanuel/let-go-of-your-expectations-and-succeed-e2be046128d5
======
dlcmh
More importantly, don’t let our lives be constrained by the expectations of
other people.

